# Kartenleser

## Dasharteei

In meinem PC ist ein Kartenleser für SD-Karten und andere Karten eingebaut. Ich hab ja gehoftt, dass ich ähnlich einfach auf die Karten zugreifen kann wie auf meine externe Festplatte. Leider geht das nicht und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich jetzt tun muss.

Muss ich irgendwelche Treiber installieren? Muss ich die Karte manuell mounten, falls ja von wo?

Meinen kernel hab ich mit genkernel gebaut.

Ich weiss leider nicht genau was das für ein Kartenleser ist unter Windows gehören schätze ich folgende Zeilen im Gerätemanager zu meinem Kartenleser:

TEAC USB  HS-CF Card USB Device

TEAC USB  HS-MS Card USB Device

TEAC USB  HS-SD Card USB Device

TEAC USB  HS-xD/SM USB DeviceLast edited by Dasharteei on Sun Jun 21, 2009 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fugee47

ich hab nur nen externen usb-kartenleser, der geht einwandfrei (Kollege hat einen im laptop drin der geht auch). Du müsstest zum einen abchecken ob im kernel der support für "MMC block device driver" enthalten ist (oder als Modul geladen ist/wird) und zum anderen muss in den SCSI-Einstellungen "Probe all LUNs" angehakt sein.

----------

## Dasharteei

Ok, "Probe all LUNs" war nicht gesetzt. Jetzt klappt alles, danke.

----------

